# The Renaissance Corner



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

If we don't have one already. I've been getting way into renaissance music recently, in particularly David Munrow's recordings, and I am also working through Tisdale's Virginal Book on my clavichord. 

I'm interested in these composers and more:
-Byrd
-Bull
-De Prez
-Praetorius

But I think its best to approach the Renaissance in a more piece oriented way, not focusing on composers since some of the best is by that great composer anonymous. 

There's a really great courante that I'm learning by a composer named Tisdale.

And how about those instruments? Racketts? Crumhorns? Serpents? Lizards? Plenty more since they had such an abundance of strange instruments back then. And some familiar ones like recorders, and flutes and harpsichords.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

clavichorder said:


> I'm interested in these composers and more:
> -Byrd
> -Bull
> -De Prez
> ...


The Renaissance in music covers ~150 years; instrumentation evolved during it.

Rackett and harpsichord are not contemporaneous.

The flute had no keys, and had to be differentiated between French and German by the method of getting the air to vibrate.

The Renaissance is still fascinating when divided into early, middle and late. The decline of the lute as 'the King of Instruments', the advances in church music created and epitomized by the great Flemings, the rise and fall of the Chest of Viols... as a 'tapestry in sound' it's worthy of immersion.

I'm glad you are 'into' it, _clavichorder_, its influence will improve you.


----------

